# Fall walleye from shore?



## z bo 9

Anyone been out casting for walleye? I know it is a bit early but the nights are getting colder, shorter, and more tempting. Looking forward to using my new medium action flueger president xtse combo. Super smooth! Any suggestions on lures/colors form years past? I use smithwick black white, or fire tiger rattle traps....I have heard good things about rapalas x raps but tend to get upset when i lose ten dollar lures.....When is a general time to start expecting a "run"....I mostly have luck off the huron pier but have tried lakeside a few times with no luck, although I havent gone when conditons were as favorable as my huron trips...


----------



## WLAngler

I've found that Smithwicks in CHROME/BLACK BACK/ORANGE BELLY, CHROME/YELLOW BACK (CLOWN), FOXY MOMMA, FOXY SHAD, THREADFIN SHAD & RED BREAM color work great.


----------



## z bo 9

Thanks...hear good things about tenn. shad....


----------



## jhiggy11

Rapala Husky Jerks and Bomber Long A's can be had fairly cheap


----------



## yellowperchguy

i usually go to luna pier and use bomber long a jointed's. I've been tempted to drive out there these past couple of nights to see if the run has started but last yr, i slammed the eye's and perch every night at luna pier, alot more than the huron pier.


----------



## z bo 9

going to lakeside tonight areound ten....wish me luck


----------



## xtrema

Rapala x-raps in clown, hot steel, or hot head patterns. They are the best jerkbait for the price. Lucky Craft's will put fish on the rocks like none other, but they are a little more pricey. :B:B:B

By the way...got some fish on Saturday night from shore. Nothing big, but some nice 20"ers. I fished 6 different spots and the only place I caught them was where I couldn't see any baitfish in the water. Most of the spots I fished were thick with shad, which means the walleye were not wanting lures.


----------



## z bo 9

think i should try lakeside tonight or huron?im going with the one and only party marty...


----------



## Scum_Frog

Where did u end up goin and how did u end up doin z bo 9??? Thinking about going out tonight but wanted some updated info....let me know! Thanks


----------



## jhiggy11

Scum, I'm thinking about going out too...where you going to try?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Looks like ENE winds at 10mph tonight. If I go out it'll be at lakeside. Let me know if your going.


----------



## z bo 9

couldn't make it last night...going to lakeside around ten tonight


----------



## jhiggy11

I think I'm going to try around Huron...i'll let you know if theres a bite around there


----------



## z bo 9

I tried lakeside for about an hour or two(10-midnight), then went to huron(off the end of the pier, we didn't venture out to the west wall)also for an hour or two...NOTHING at either spot...I want to know if anyone got them tonight..there were a few guys at lakeside leaving when I got there that got skunked for the two hours before I showed up..I was throwning a clown x rap i think was a size t 10 or t 8 suspending...oh almost forgot, my clumsy friend managed to shatter the globe on my northstar lantern....hope you guys had better luck...I'm off to bed, I hear a tree stand calling my name for the morning...


----------



## jonp

Hey z bo 9 anyone catching anyhting and the end of the road out there in bay view


----------



## fshnfreak

was at lakeside this morning from 1230 till 2 4 other guys out there with no fish for or them lots of emeralds hanging around. the one fella i talked with said 4 fish were taken earlier but that was it


----------



## The Bream Reaper

I have been fishing Huron (West Wall / Slanted Wall / Lighthouse), Lakeside, Catawba, Mazurik's, and Luna Pier since the middle of October. So far, I have seen very few fish. I have had the skunk on all season. Last Wednesday night at the West Wall, a giant school of shad came in while I watched walleye eating them off of the rocks at my feet as I casted husky jerks and reef runners without a bump. Keep chasing them and good luck all.


----------



## z bo 9

fished the lighthouse last night for 2 hours with only a few bumps....nothing landed. I did manage to accidently snag 3 shad though.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus

not that I fish out west alot but i do fish from shore for walleye around 72nd and edgewater and cei and a spoon works pretty well early in the year not so much later but i am an x rap, husky jerky, joe pirate kinda guy and they do produce and especially jointed things...

have fun anyway


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Fished Luna Pier 2-3 days ago - No fish caught-no fish seen - no fish stories even being told. Wasn't even a perch caught while I was there. Was gonna go to Lakeside tonight but figured it wasn't worth the gas. Hate to say it, but this might be one of those years. These things are cyclical. Last year was a good year, this year maybe not so much. It's not exactly early anymore. Maybe the cold weather coming Sunday will help.


----------



## z bo 9

put another 2 hours in a lakeside...had one on and lost it...nobody else was out and I am yet to hear good things from anyone fishing 419 for wallys from shore....throwing x raps (clown and fire tiger)


----------



## The Bream Reaper

(4) of us went out Saturday night. Hit Huron (West wall & Slanted wall), Lakeside, and Catawba. Fished from 5:30P - 12:30A. No fish caught. Massive schools of baitfish at each location. Did not see any walleye taken from any spot. One of our group continued on at Luna Pier with the same result.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

What time did you hit Lakeside Z bo 9? The trollers are getting fish All is not lost yet.


----------



## yellowperchguy

does anyone got a report for luna pier if possible?


----------



## FishHunter88

Went out to Lakeside Pier tonight around 6:30 p.m fished for about an hour and a half... wish I could of stayed longer. The bait fish were jumping all around the pier making it an ideal. However, I had no luck and that seemed to be the common theme throughout the pier. I am thinking about tying Marblehead tomorrow night has anyone heard any good things?? !%


----------



## The Bream Reaper

Went out last night from 6:30P - 12:30A. First stop was Marblehead Lighthouse, which resulted in no fish. Left there and headed to Lakeside with the same result. Left Lakeside and went over to Catawba - nothing. After Catawba I went back to Lakeside. On my way home I fished Mazurik's for about an hour. I didn't catch any fish or see any fish taken. Folks I spoke with last night said it has been about (3) weeks since they have heard of any fish being caught off of Lakeside. Big schools of shad along shore at the Lighthouse.


----------



## AtticaFish

I have not made it up to the big lake yet, but have been trying a few times at a local upground reservoir... Shining a bright light out in the water, have been seeing ALOT of eyes glowing in the dark!!! Been throwing mostly HJ's & X-Raps and getting a few followers and hits, but none landed. Friend had one on that spit the hook while trying to net it. 

Anyone else try (with or without success) for eyes on inland lakes from shore in the fall? If so....... what do you do different from fishing erie to bring home some fish?


----------



## z bo 9

I have been to lakeside with a few buddies a dozen times this year, arrived as early as 10 pm and stayed until as late as 4 am....I have seen a total of zero fish caught and heard of about 5 total taken all year. I have thrown clown, red shad, blue minnow, bleeding shad, and white colored suspending X raps/smithwicks and have had no luck. I have tried various sizes, colors, retrive techniques, gone during several different times/weather/wind/lunar patterns all to no avail. Does anyone have pointers for me? I usually cast, bring in a SLOOOOOW retrive with the occasional twitch. Just looking for some insight as to what I could be doing wrong or how I may improve my odds. I can easily tell the bumps I have gotten from bouncing off the shad/minnows.so my problem is not a lack of "feel." I am casing a Pflueger President XT, medium action St. Croix,10 lb. P-Line 100% flurocarbon,and lures I stated above(tied direct, no swivel or leader).....please feel free to let me in on any tips or pointers!


----------



## no_luck_again

same boat here


----------



## The Bream Reaper

I am heading out to Huron in about an hour. So far this year I have been skunked. Z BO 9 - I have had the same luck as you. I think it is more the fish are not around - not your technique. I have been on pier after pier while several guys are fishing without seeing any fish. It would be different if everyone else was pulling limits while we were catching nothing. I'll post my results from tonight - hopefully not the dreaded skunk again.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I agree its not what your using, ya can't catch fish that aren't there


----------



## DeathFromAbove

z bo 9 said:


> I have been to lakeside with a few buddies a dozen times this year, arrived as early as 10 pm and stayed until as late as 4 am....I have seen a total of zero fish caught and heard of about 5 total taken all year. I have thrown clown, red shad, blue minnow, bleeding shad, and white colored suspending X raps/smithwicks and have had no luck. I have tried various sizes, colors, retrive techniques, gone during several different times/weather/wind/lunar patterns all to no avail. Does anyone have pointers for me? I usually cast, bring in a SLOOOOOW retrive with the occasional twitch. Just looking for some insight as to what I could be doing wrong or how I may improve my odds. I can easily tell the bumps I have gotten from bouncing off the shad/minnows.so my problem is not a lack of "feel." I am casing a Pflueger President XT, medium action St. Croix,10 lb. P-Line 100% flurocarbon,and lures I stated above(tied direct, no swivel or leader).....please feel free to let me in on any tips or pointers!


Yuo've got it down Z Bo. The fish just haven't come in this year. Happens sometimes where nobody wil catch Diddly all year then kill them the next. You can't tell the 'eyes what to do.


----------



## yellowperchguy

so again, has anyone been out to Luna Pier lately? I know your chances of catching fish are greater there than these places you guys are saying. I just wanna know if it got better because i dont wanna do the drive and find out that they aint biting.


----------



## The Bream Reaper

Fill up the tank and start driving we are killing them at Luna Pier. If you want the truth - I have been there 20 times without a bump. I have not even seen a fish caught. I don't post my Luna Pier trips because this site is Ohio Game Fishing and Luna Pier is in Michigan. On a side note - my trip last night to Huron, Lakeside, and Mazurik's resulted in no fish. Sat in the garage today and set up my shanty, organized my ice fishing gear, and charged up the vex.


----------



## yellowperchguy

The Bream Reaper said:


> Fill up the tank and start driving we are killing them at Luna Pier. If you want the truth - I have been there 20 times without a bump. I have not even seen a fish caught. I don't post my Luna Pier trips because this site is Ohio Game Fishing and Luna Pier is in Michigan. On a side note - my trip last night to Huron, Lakeside, and Mazurik's resulted in no fish. Sat in the garage today and set up my shanty, organized my ice fishing gear, and charged up the vex.


yeah i knew it was a michigan forum thing and i just wanted to ask about it here because the people here are so much more friendlier than in the michigan sportsman forums. People there are rude and plus, the site itself is hard to navigate through. Thanks for the update though! I would of hated to drive that far for nothing! dont know whats up, last yr, everyone was limiting out in less than an hour out at luna pier since november.


----------



## BFG

> dont know whats up


Kinda hard to catch fish when there isn't any water. On Wednesday the geese were standing 100 yards offshore with barely their feet covered.


----------



## Carpman

Guys, I had my first descent night up there last night......Stay west and you will get them.


----------



## lunkerland

AT Luna Pier??


----------



## Carpman

Not luna pier, more east than that......stay around the islands.


----------



## kyradloff13

Lakeside, mazuriks, catawba?


----------

